# 2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro Frameset



## Zaphod1

Just wanted to share a high res image (>2 MB) of the SL3 Pro Frame: 

https://250kb.de/u/100806/j/ibGzQDSCYP4x.jpg

... and the Specialized Info (.PDF) on the frame:

https://www.file-upload.net/download-2726527/SL3-Pro-Infosheet.pdf.html


Below is the known pic from Bikerumors for those who havent seen it yet 
and the LOW resolution of the above link.


----------



## PJ352

_Very_ nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## turtle14

I'm in love with that color/paint scheme.


----------



## alexp247365

Are they making a frame only option with OSBB for the bike above(tarmac pro?)


----------



## ukbloke

alexp247365 said:


> Are they making a frame only option with OSBB for the bike above(tarmac pro?)


I think not - based on the leaked information on their web-site the Pro frame-set had threaded BB only, and you had to get the S-Works to get OSBB.


----------



## alexp247365

will the full bike version of the tarmac pro have an OSBB? Or is the works only getting this option?


----------



## ukbloke

alexp247365 said:


> will the full bike version of the tarmac pro have an OSBB? Or is the works only getting this option?


I think the answer is still S-Works only, but my recollection might not be perfect. You might want to check with a Specialized dealer on that.


----------



## A-Hol

S-Works is the only Tarmac w/OSBB. I'm sure the S-Works has better carbon and the OSBB over the Tarmac Pro. I could not justify $900 extra, so I got the Tarmac Pro (should be here in early Sep).


----------



## Corndog

Full bike version has OSBB. Frameset only has threaded.


----------



## pdainsworth

Corndog said:


> Full bike version has OSBB. Frameset only has threaded.


Right. Comes with the Specialized carbon crankset, which is OSBB.


----------



## avalnch33

The S-Works frames are going to be availiabe in either a OSBB or a threaded bb. The OSBB uses a press fit system. The press fit 30 from sram works just fine. They are using the osbb system for their new cranks to let people run whatever they want.

There are no more modules at all. Just S Works threaded and osbb frames are going to be available.


----------



## bonkcity

Has anybody seen all three color options with the 2011 sworks sly? What color do you guys prefer? Thanks.


----------



## mikkelz

That black and blue colour scheme is HOT!


----------



## ScottSugi

*Just got mine*

My frameset just got to the LBS. They are swapping out my 09 Roubaix components. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## PJ352

ScottSugi said:


> My frameset just got to the LBS. They are swapping out my 09 Roubaix components. Can't wait!!!!


Do me a favor and ask your mechanic how much steerer tube had to be cut. I'm on a mission to find out just how long Spec leaves them.

Also, congrats!! What color? 

Need pics, ASAP.


----------



## ScottSugi

Thanks PJ352. Im like a 8 year old waiting for Christmas!! Even the guys at the shop are as excited as me. Should be getting it back today. Had to go with the black. I will ask him how much he cut when I pick it up. And I will get some pics up ASAP. It will still have the Roubaix wheels on it. I think I'm going to go for the ROL Race SL's next.


----------



## ukbloke

PJ352 said:
 

> Do me a favor and ask your mechanic how much steerer tube had to be cut. I'm on a mission to find out just how long Spec leaves them.


On my 58cm 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frameset the steerer tube was insanely long. I think that about 5-10cm had to be chopped off to bring it down to the maximum length that was safe to ride (with 4cm of spacers). Since then I've cut it down again to leave 20mm of spacers. I guess that Specialized size up the steerer tubes to the largest conceivable 64cm frame and then add some more, and expect the shop to cut them down to size for the framesets. I do not know for sure if this is still true for 2010/2011 but I would guess so.


----------



## PJ352

Thanks for the feedback. I know I'm probably over thinking this, but (if I actually go through with this) I want the build to be 'just right' (as in, no flipped up stem  ).


----------



## PJ352

Black would be my first choice, but the 'neon blue' description kinda worries me, thus my wanting to see 'real' pics (as opposed to the ones published by Spec) to see what _shade_ of blue it is.


----------



## c_kyle

I should be ordering my black/blue soon. I checked the dealer website yesterday and the status for my tiny size 49 has changed from backordered to in transit. Maybe by next week I'll be able to order the frameset. I've already ordered drivetrain, brakes and some cockpit. I think all I have left are wheels/tires/tubes, crankset, and pedals.


----------



## Zaphod1

Just got a call from my local dealer that they already recieved my frame (Black/Blue) ! :thumbsup:

I was wondering if a black cage and stem would look better so heres an (amateurish) comparison.


----------



## bonz50

i like the white myself on the cages, I could go either way on the stem though...


----------



## Corndog

I'd go with a black stem, so when you put white bar tape on it... it looks better  

I personally can't stand most bikes with a white stem and white bar tape.... not enough contrast. 

I've got a black/blue one on order... should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## rward325

2 years ago when I built my Look 586 everyone hated blue and white. Now, it is all the rage. I will probably be buying this bike this year and love the styling so it is a good thing it is Blue/White.


----------



## c_kyle

Woohoo!

My frameset shipped yesterday!


----------



## Corndog

Got my matte black/blue frame on Friday! It came in at 1020grams for a size 56. The fork was 420grams uncut (and that sucker has a LONG steerer tube!). I can live with that for sure.... lighter than I was expecting. 

Now.... if my Campy parts will just show up  (Record 11!)


----------



## PJ352

Beautiful frameset, congrats!! :thumbsup:

I think your pics of that steerer tube have allayed my fears of it being too short. 

The blue looks fairly vivid, but I like it. Pls post pics after the build up.


----------



## turtle14

Best frame colors/paint ever (IMO, of course)! Can't wait to see some pics of it all set-up!


----------



## c_kyle

Corndog said:


> Got my matte black/blue frame on Friday! It came in at 1020grams for a size 56. The fork was 420grams uncut (and that sucker has a LONG steerer tube!). I can live with that for sure.... lighter than I was expecting.
> 
> Now.... if my Campy parts will just show up  (Record 11!)


Awesome. I'm shooting for sub-1000g frame weight for size 49, and with your weight, I think that's still accurate. I'm going for ~13.5lbs total bike weight.


----------



## Corndog

Crappy phone pics of the build progress:










Temp bars until my Rotundo Team arrives:









And new shoes to match


----------



## nismo73

Love that frame, it's stupid dope! Thinking about one myself...

Do you see the carbon weave through the matte black???


----------



## rward325

The last pic just sealed the deal! I was doubting the the whole SR11 on a Tarmac thing as that is what will be coming off of my other bike. It looks good like that for sure. Still debating on the Tarmac or the Roubaix S-Works though.


----------



## Corndog

It is unidirectional carbon, the matte is the "weave".


----------



## c_kyle

My frame is in! I had enough time to weigh it...963.9g, size 49! 

Now, I need a crankset, wheelset, pedals, and stem.


----------



## ukbloke

c_kyle said:


> My frame is in! I had enough time to weigh it...963.9g, size 49!


Nice! It seems that the 2011 SL3 frame is consistently coming in 100-200g less than the previous Pro SL frame, and possibly comparable in weight to the 2009 SL2 S-Works frame. Some of this depends on paint option - I'm pretty sure that my all white SL Pro frame has at least 100g of paint and clearcoat!

Maybe there is something tangible to the new SL3 branding after all?


----------



## c_kyle

I originally wanted white; but, I also wanted to do a weight-weenie build. Then I saw the black/blue/white was totally sold.


----------



## Zaphod1

I like the saddle one the Tarmac SL3 Pro SRAM. On the website it says "Body Geometry Romin Expert w/ hollow Ti rails"










However, the Romin Expert thats available at stores is looking different, so i wonder if the above is exclusive for retail bikes ?


Btw, looking forward to the final pics Corndog, looking awesome so far.


----------



## Corndog

Got it together on Friday and took it out for a quick spin. The bike rides great! Can't wait to get some more miles on it. 

Here's another quick pic:

Still waiting on another Stan's Alpha rim to show up so I can build the rear wheel.... just an Aksium training wheel on there for now. 










I've got a 3t seat post on order too.... that will tie the stem color in with the rest of the bike nicely.


----------



## ukbloke

Corndog said:


> Still waiting on another Stan's Alpha rim to show up so I can build the rear wheel.... just an Aksium training wheel on there for now.


Very nice! How do you like the Stan's Alpha rim? Are you going to run it tubeless? I'm considering using that rim for a rear wheel build with a PowerTap hub. The idea would be to run it tubeless to match the front wheel which is a Shimano 7850-SL.


----------



## Corndog

I think the rims are really nice. I have been running a set of them since earlier this year. I had the Hutch tubeless tires on them for a while. I honestly wasn't impressed with the ride of the Fusions. The sealant was nice for preventing flats... but I think a good high quality clincher (I use Vittoria 320 tpi Evo CX) are better in road feel and cornering performance. 

Also my Fusion 2's developed cracks in at the bead. Once I noticed that I pulled them off and they were sent back into Hutchinson. They replaced them for free... but I'm not sure I trust the new ones. 

That set of wheels is now one one of my CX bikes for riding gravel and dirt roads, with some Stan's Raven CX tires on it. Been doing great setup tubless there.


----------



## c_kyle

Looks good.

I have two big parts that I still need to buy; wheels and pedals. A few little parts; seatpost, stem, tires, skewers, and chainring bolts.

I think that's everything.


----------



## Zaphod1

May is ask if you can recommend a handlebar sub 100$ for this frameset ? I cant find weights on the Specialized bars but i thought they might be a good choice ?


----------



## Corndog

3T pro model bars! I only run traditional round bars so I go with the rotundo, but the other two models are nice as well.


----------



## Jamie B

*My bike*

Having spent some quality time trolling for pics of this frame after I had ordered one in late July, I thought I'd post these. I'm told this was the first one Specialized shipped.


----------



## PJ352

_Great looking bike!! _ :thumbsup:

I like the way you painted the wall to match the blue on the bike. 

Nice touch alternating black/ white headset spacers. I'm assuming the white came with the frameset and you added the black?


----------



## Jamie B

Thanks. Not sure where the spacers came from - my LBS built it up. The headset is my wife's favorite part though!


----------



## Zaphod1

Sweet looking :thumbsup: 
Apart from the saddlebag


----------



## c_kyle

Nice. Mine has started to be built. I'll pay for cranks and pedals this week, then I have to start saving for the final component...wheels.

I'm shooting for completion by the end of October.


----------



## c_kyle

Cranks and pedals paid for. I need to buy wheels, and she's all done.


----------



## A-Hol

*Finished...*

Just over 16.5 lbs. Size 58cm.


----------



## PJ352

I'll admit upfront that I'm a fan of the matte black/ blue color scheme, but I gotta say IMO you did a great job using the black bits to contrast/ offset the white. Nice job and congrats on the new bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

PJ352 said:


> I'll admit upfront that I'm a fan of the matte black/ blue color scheme, but I gotta say IMO you did a great job using the black bits to contrast/ offset the white. Nice job and congrats on the new bike!! :thumbsup:


My sentiments exactly. I've been a fan of white/carbon specialized bikes for awhile, but after seeing this 2011 SL3 Tarmac Pro blu/blk frame, I'm in love  

I might have a buyer for my '10 tarmac expert frame/fork. If so, I will order this sl3 pro in blu/blk too!


----------



## Zaphod1

A-Hol said:


> Just over 16.5 lbs. Size 58cm.


great job. which rims are those ?


----------



## A-Hol

Zaphod1 said:


> great job. which rims are those ?


Spinergy Stealth SS w/decals removed.


----------



## c_kyle

I'm going to order a New Ultimate stem and carbon seatpost, but I'm not sure if I want black for both, or white for both. This is for the black/blue/white frame.

What do you think?


----------



## A-Hol

c_kyle said:


> I'm going to order a New Ultimate stem and carbon seatpost, but I'm not sure if I want black for both, or white for both. This is for the black/blue/white frame.
> 
> What do you think?


I think the black goes best w/the black/blue frame. Black stem w/white bar?


----------



## PJ352

c_kyle said:


> I'm going to order a New Ultimate stem and carbon seatpost, but I'm not sure if I want black for both, or white for both. This is for the black/blue/white frame.
> 
> What do you think?


JMO, but if (and maybe when) I built up a matte black/ blue Pro, it would have as much black as I could manage. The stealth look is _very _cool.


----------



## c_kyle

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but if (and maybe when) I built up a matte black/ blue Pro, it would have as much black as I could manage. The stealth look is _very _cool.


I think I'm leaning toward the black stem and seatpost. Originally, I wanted white, but now I'm thinking it might look strange. I've been searching around for pics of white seatposts and they're very uncommon.


----------



## PJ352

c_kyle said:


> I think I'm leaning toward the black stem and seatpost. Originally, I wanted white, but now I'm thinking it might look strange. *I've been searching around for pics of white seatposts and they're very uncommon.*


If you use your imagination....
View attachment 212210


----------



## c_kyle

I used my imagination and some horrible p-chopping to confirm that black will look better for both parts.


----------



## Jamie B

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## c_kyle

My bike is mostly finished. I picked her up last night. She's rolling on loaner wheels and stem.

Wheels and saddle should be here next week. Then, the final parts will be seatpost and stem.

Crappy cell pics:


----------



## Cni2i

Beautiful bike. Final weight?


----------



## c_kyle

As is, it's 15lbs 12oz. That's with the loaner wheels and stem, stock seatpost and the Phenom saddle. It should drop a pound in wheels, 140g in seatpost/saddle and 50+g in stem.


----------



## nis240sxt

Looks like it's coming along nicely. Did you get a chance to weigh the frameset? It's funny when you take a look at your frame and the small S on the headtube vs the other one posted seems like a huge difference, 56cm vs 49cm. Lastly, how'd the beauty ride? Satisfied?


----------



## c_kyle

My frame was 963g, and the fork was 400g-ish, uncut. 

I haven't had the chance to ride much, but I have ridden it around town, with lots of stop light stops, short sprints, etc. She instantly takes off. I'm very pleased, and can't wait to get out and ride some distance.


----------



## c_kyle

If I don't have to work both days this weekend, I'll get out and ride and take some better pics.


----------



## c_kyle

I ordered the final two parts today, Easton EC90 stem and seatpost. The matte ud carbon matches the frameset perfectly.


----------



## c_kyle

Oh yeah, the Easton EA90SLX wheels should be here today/tomorrow/Friday, and the Fizik Antares 00 is mounted on the bike. The saddle looks awesome; I hope it feels as well as it looks. It was 5g over quoted weight.

I don't think I'm going to hit my 13.5lbs mark, but I still think it's going to be close, and under 14lbs.


----------



## c_kyle

I went for the first real ride today. It wasn't much, a 25 mile loop from my house, through the horse farms, up and down a bunch of tiny hills, and 1 short flat section. I've been working a lot, and haven't ridden in a few months; so, I'm out of shape and about 10lbs heavier ~150lbs. Despite that, this bike is so much different than my alloy Jamis. It's a little beast that wants to go fast, and it instantly hauls ass. It's comfortable too, at least for the short distance that I've ridden it.

I'm still using loaner seatpost and stem, but the Easton EC90 stuff will be ordered this week. I switched to a 110mm stem, and I was expecting some pain, but it felt great; no elbow/knee overlap, and I didn't feel stretched out. The 110mm felt just right. I felt very comfortable in the drops; I think I can probably drop the stem 5mm with no issues.

Overall, I'm very pleased, and feel like the ~$6K spent was well worth it.


----------



## SIX:am

I've finally picked up my frameset today. Thanks to everyone who posted pictures already so I could get some ideas on what to put on the bike. Most likely it'll be equipped with Sram Red. Can't wait to get this finished up. My Cervelo will be sitting by it's lonesome for awhile. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935455/" title="DSC09222 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/5158935455_2f65fbdd94.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09222" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935637/" title="DSC09225 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1309/5158935637_a4f11a177b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09225" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935735/" title="DSC09224 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5158935735_cb2e3c6c76.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09224" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935869/" title="DSC09226 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/5158935869_7a00906deb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09226" /></a>


----------



## nis240sxt

Nice!! Best build i've seen so far of the Pro in blue and it ain't even finished yet  Those reynolds really sets off that bike. Love it! Please post pics when it's finished along with ride report.


----------



## SIX:am

nis240sxt - thanks for the kind words! I'm getting excited to get it running already but it might take a couple of weeks before I get to try it out. I'll definitely post pictures once I'm done building it and give you a ride report.:thumbsup:


----------



## nis240sxt

Cool, what size is that? Also, which cervelo do u have and why'd u decide to go with the tarmac?


----------



## SIX:am

It's a 54cm. I currently have the Cervelo RS for my long rides. Prior to that, I was using an R3SL and a BMC Pro Machine. So far the R3SL is/was my favorite. I had a 2007 Tarmac but never really got to use it that much so I sold it. I decided to go back to Spesh because of it's paint scheme and the support that I get from my lbs. The Cervelo dealer here is useless and incompetent so I opted out to get another Cervelo. 

I know some of the guys here are conscious about the weight, but I'll be happy to get it under 17lbs. Just trying to get it as cheap as possible so I could have more funds on my next build for 2011. I've been eyeing that Dogma or Cento Uno SL for quite some time now.


----------



## ScottSugi

Lovin my Tarmac so far i have put over 700 miles on it. I had a Cervelo R3 two years ago. The Tarmac is every bit as stiff and responsive and I dont know why but my Tarmac doesn't rattle my teeth out of my mouth on the crappy Utah roads. Just picked up some Fulcrum Zero's with Hutch tires. Cant wait to ride them. Ill get some pics up with them on. Im afraid they will look like crap with the red spokes.


----------



## Zaphod1

SIX:am said:


> I've finally picked up my frameset today. Thanks to everyone who posted pictures already so I could get some ideas on what to put on the bike. Most likely it'll be equipped with Sram Red. Can't wait to get this finished up. My Cervelo will be sitting by it's lonesome for awhile.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935455/" title="DSC09222 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/5158935455_2f65fbdd94.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09222" /></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935637/" title="DSC09225 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1309/5158935637_a4f11a177b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09225" /></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935735/" title="DSC09224 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5158935735_cb2e3c6c76.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09224" /></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5158935869/" title="DSC09226 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/5158935869_7a00906deb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09226" /></a>


Wow this is stunning, probably one of the best if not the best looking roadbike ive seen. Congrats :thumbsup: 
Im normally not a huge fan of bold "show-off" wheels but they look great here. Are those spec cupholders ?

Let us see the finalized setup please.


----------



## roadie01

ScottSugi said:


> Lovin my Tarmac so far i have put over 700 miles on it. I had a Cervelo R3 two years ago. The Tarmac is every bit as stiff and responsive and I dont know why but my Tarmac doesn't rattle my teeth out of my mouth on the crappy Utah roads. Just picked up some Fulcrum Zero's with Hutch tires. Cant wait to ride them. Ill get some pics up with them on. Im afraid they will look like crap with the red spokes.


I know what you mean about loving the Tarmac I'm on my second S-Works SL and so far it's great. I also know what you mean about the Utah roads. You have to love the cheap chip seal they use rather than actual asphault. 

See you out on the roads!


----------



## ScottSugi

*My ride with the Fulcrums*

Just put Fulcrum Zero Tubeless' on today. Was worried about the red spokes but it doesn't look as bad as i thought it would. Was hard to judge the ride. The temp here was 40 degrees today. I weigh 178 and ran the psi at 100 back 95 front. I'm thinking about dropping 5 psi until it warms up.
View attachment 216366



View attachment 216368


----------



## SIX:am

ScottSugi - that is one sweet looking bike! I like what you've done with it. That black tape and saddle looks badass as well. I'm going with a white combo this time around tho.


----------



## ScottSugi

Thanks SIX:am! Good call on the white. I kept going back and forth between black or white. Would love to see a pic when your done.


----------



## ScottSugi

I really like the little details. Where did the blue chainring allen screws come from?


----------



## pdainsworth

I weigh 230 and I ran tubeless on my SL2 (and will switch over to tubeless on the new bike shortly). I ran about 95 pounds front and rear and never had any issues. No pinches, great cornering, and super comfy.


----------



## ScottSugi

pdainsworth. Thanks for the info. I have it in my head that if the PSI gets too low for my weight, the more rolling resistance I will have. Putting the words "fast" and "comfy" together seems like a total contradiction and seems impossible. Ill drop to 95 tomorrow and see how that feels. Have you ever noticed a difference in ride quality if its cold.


----------



## pdainsworth

ScottSugi said:


> pdainsworth. Thanks for the info. I have it in my head that if the PSI gets too low for my weight, the more rolling resistance I will have. Putting the words "fast" and "comfy" together seems like a total contradiction and seems impossible. Ill drop to 95 tomorrow and see how that feels. Have you ever noticed a difference in ride quality if its cold.


I definitely noticed. Chipseal roads feel almost like pavement, regardless of cold weather. I think that, because of the lack of friction between the tube and tire, the rolling resistance is reduced, and not affected by the lower pressure.


----------



## zuku

A-Hol could you share more images of your white sl3 pro?, I will probable go with this nice white color too 

thanks.


----------



## SIX:am

Here's the bike built up and ready to go. I've ridden it twice so far and I'm very pleased. Still some minor tweaking here and there but overall, I love it! Still waiting to get some new Look Keo Blades and custom Reynolds decals. I'll post some pics as soon as I get both mounted.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5207932711/" title="DSC09263 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5207932711_2d70a75f65.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09263" /></a>


----------



## pdainsworth

Custom decals on crank and shifters look great. Where'd you get them?


----------



## SIX:am

pdainsworth - I made them myself. I have a vinyl plotter here at home


----------



## carlislegeorge

pdainsworth said:


> I weigh 230 and I ran tubeless on my SL2 (and will switch over to tubeless on the new bike shortly). I ran about 95 pounds front and rear and never had any issues. No pinches, great cornering, and super comfy.


Which wheels do/will you run tubeless on?


----------



## pdainsworth

me<---- jealous. really like that look. you should go into business.


----------



## SIX:am

pdainsworth - yup, i do it on the side but nothing too much that i can't handle. i've been doing some stickers for some of the guys in my group. did you want one the same as mine? email me at [email protected]


----------



## Nawlins5

I just ordered mine today with Force group from my LBS. Cockpit will be a 3T Ergonova Pro bar with a 3T stem. White bar tape with white Hudz. I'll have my Easton Circuits for training and have bought a pair of the ROL Carbon 38s. Look Keo 2 Max pedals in white.


----------



## Nawlins5

Left off my white Fizik Arione Kium saddle.


----------



## Nawlins5

Jamie B said:


> Having spent some quality time trolling for pics of this frame after I had ordered one in late July, I thought I'd post these. I'm told this was the first one Specialized shipped.


What brand of bottle cages are those?


----------



## Jamie B

They're Elite. Of course they were the most expensive cages at my lbs but I couldn't resist!


----------



## Zaphod1

Guys, give me some advice on sizing please. 
I recieved my bike and i love the looks. I`ve not ridden it on the streets because of winterly conditions but worked out using my taxc trainer. I have to say my first impression is that it feels a bit oversized for me.
I got the L frame and im 5' 11" tall. my inseam is 33" (84cm).
Should i have gone for the M instead ? At this point, i could still get rid of the frame as its practically unused. Thanks for helping


----------



## carlislegeorge

I am within a half inch of your dimensions and the 56 frame fits me perfectly


----------



## Tagez

6' 1" and 56 fits me great!


----------



## DarkoBWM

Isn't this the same frame as the SL3 expert?


----------



## ukbloke

DarkoBWM said:


> Isn't this the same frame as the SL3 expert?


Yes, that's right.


----------



## DarkoBWM

ukbloke said:


> Yes, that's right.


Ok cool, that's what I thought. I wish there were more pictures of the black/red/white for this frame since that's the one I'm getting.


----------



## PJ352

DarkoBWM said:


> Ok cool, that's what I thought. I wish there were more pictures of the black/red/white for this frame since that's the one I'm getting.


Looks great on Spec's website, but I'd love to see pics when you get it.


----------



## Zaphod1

carlislegeorge said:


> I am within a half inch of your dimensions and the 56 frame fits me perfectly


good for you, still i cant help myself it feels slightly oversized for my likings. 
Is there a frame size recommendation chart from specialized for certain inseam lenghts ? 
not that i would want to compare myself to contador in terms of shape, but he is 5' 9,5" and as far as i know hes riding a 54" frame.


----------



## Jamie B

*Fit*

I am 6'3" and ride the 61", which was a no-brainer.

It might help for you to see a bike fit expert in your area and get his recommendation based on looking at you on the bike on a trainer. Apart from the frame size, he can look at things like saddle fore/aft position and handlebar position which might be making the bike "feel" too big for you. At this price point an extra $100 to make sure the fit is dialed-in is worth every penny.

I found that this frame had a high seat tube angle for me, such that to get a good saddle position over the crank (and be able reach the handlebars comfortably without getting a shorter stem) I had to rotate the seat post and move the saddle almost all the way forward on the rails. Which I would never have figured to do myself, so the expert bike fit was key. It now rides like a dream, can't wait until spring!


----------



## PJ352

Zaphod1 said:


> good for you, still i cant help myself it feels slightly oversized for my likings.
> Is there a frame size recommendation chart from specialized for certain inseam lenghts ?
> not that i would want to compare myself to contador in terms of shape, but he is 5' 9,5" and as far as i know hes riding a 54" frame.


Rather than focusing on what size others near your height are riding, inseam, or pro cyclists, I agree with Jamie that (ideally) it would be best to work with a reputable fitter. 

A myriad of issues enter into an individuals 'correct fit', ranging from proportions, flexibility/ fitness, cycling experiences, riding style/ preferences... but beyond that, saddle height falls into place when a bike is sized correctly. 

To accomplish that, there are three main criteria to consider (based on the above). They are: reach, saddle to bar drop and standover. Get these right (as in, right for you) and you'll have a correctly sized bike. From there, tweaks to fit are all that should be required.

Just as an aside, I don't agree with Jamie's method of fit, because I don't subscribe to adjusting saddle fore/ aft to correct for reach issues. _However_, this comment is based on best practices, so if he's worked with a fitter and the results work, all is good.


----------



## ukbloke

Jamie B said:


> I found that this frame had a high seat tube angle for me, such that to get a good saddle position over the crank (and be able reach the handlebars comfortably without getting a shorter stem) I had to rotate the seat post and move the saddle almost all the way forward on the rails. Which I would never have figured to do myself, so the expert bike fit was key. It now rides like a dream, can't wait until spring!


I'm 6'5" and have had similar problems with positioning over the cranks and reach. I found the top-tube on the Tarmac 61cm to be too long, and sized down to a 58cm to solve this for me. This allowed me to retain the set-back saddle in its conventional orientation, though I still have to push the saddle forward on the rails. It would be centered if I had a non-setback post though. The other side of this is that it leads to a large amount of saddle/bar drop and a lot of seat-post showing, both of which worked for me but would not work for many.


----------



## Jamie B

Agreed. I didn't mean to suggest adjusting saddle position to address reach issues. As I understand it, saddle position (height and fore/aft, which as PJ notes affect each other) is set first, and handlebar position follows. I was just noting that an added bonus of moving the saddle forward in my case was not needing to buy a shorter stem to get the right handlebar position.


----------



## PJ352

Jamie B said:


> Agreed. I didn't mean to suggest adjusting saddle position to address reach issues. As I understand it, saddle position (height and fore/aft, which as PJ notes affect each other) is set first, and handlebar position follows. I was just noting that an added bonus of moving the saddle forward in my case was not needing to buy a shorter stem to get the right handlebar position.


Gotcha, and thanks for clarifying. 

Yes, saddle adjustments come before addressing reach or drop because setback/ KOPS affect bar adjustments. I didn't mean to imply the _order_ of fit was reach, drop, then standover in my previous post - only that they were the _main_ criteria for getting sizing right. 

OP: One afterthought. Assuming saddle adjustments are correct, you may want to try experimenting with stem lengths/ angles. IME it's more likely the bike will feel oversized based on incorrect bar adjustments (reach) than saddle adjustments, but IMO it's still preferable to work with a reputable fitter..


----------



## DarkoBWM

So I actually think I like this color combo more so than the SL3 Expert (black/red/white) but don't have the money for the SL3 pro. My LBS is a Specialized dealer and is on good terms with them, do you think they'd be able to talk to Spec and see if they can give me the pro frame (since it's the same frame, just different paint) with the expert components?


----------



## ukbloke

DarkoBWM said:


> So I actually think I like this color combo more so than the SL3 Expert (black/red/white) but don't have the money for the SL3 pro. My LBS is a Specialized dealer and is on good terms with them, do you think they'd be able to talk to Spec and see if they can give me the pro frame (since it's the same frame, just different paint) with the expert components?


No. Specialized do not do build to order. An LBS could conceivably do a component swap to make a sale, but it is a lot of work for them and the remaining "frankenbike" is less desirable. If you are intent on this, you might be better of ordering a Pro frameset and building it up with your own component choice. But you are unlikely to do this as cheaply as an off-the-shelf Expert unless you compromise on build or already have components. Plus you'll need to wait for the special order frameset delivery.


----------



## Jamie B

*Black/White/Blue Expert*

DarkoBWM,

I did exactly what you want to do by having my LBS order the Pro frameset and build it up with full Ultegra (which they ordered separately from Shimano). You can see the result earlier in this thread where I posted pics. I think my LBS totally hooked me up though because I got a custom build with Fulcrum Racing 3's (as opposed to the Racing 4's on the Expert), and a quality saddle and headset/bar, for about the same price at the stock Expert. I was so thrilled with it I tipped my wrench. So definitely ask your LBS what they can do for you. :idea:


----------



## SIX:am

Just wanted to share my updated SL3 Pro. Switched back to Campy and did some custom colors on my components.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5411765949/" title="IMG_0029 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5133/5411765949_054c195b0a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0029" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5411765819/" title="IMG_0028 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/5411765819_986cd050c4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0028" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5392600497/" title="DSC09397 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5131/5392600497_650a7d2b8f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09397" /></a>


----------



## nis240sxt

Looking good Albert! I didn't know this was you posting until I saw your bike last saturday. When are the Rotor cranks going on there? Are you going to ride saturday? This is John with the red tarmac.


----------



## SIX:am

Hey John, didn't realize that was you. Rotor cranks are coming in today supposedly but I'm still waiting on my King bottom bracket. Hopefully I get the bike finalized by next weekend. Where are you guys riding this weekend? We're doing Puddle for the Ducks on Saturday and maybe the Bike Barn ride on Sunday.


----------



## Corndog

You need this stem:


----------



## SIX:am

Corndog - I thought about that but since I do my own decals, I could just put a blue sticker on it. I'm not as worried about the stem right now though. RealCyclist had them on sale during the holidays but they ran out of 110mm. Oh well.


----------



## nis240sxt

SIX:am said:


> Hey John, didn't realize that was you. Rotor cranks are coming in today supposedly but I'm still waiting on my King bottom bracket. Hopefully I get the bike finalized by next weekend. Where are you guys riding this weekend? We're doing Puddle for the Ducks on Saturday and maybe the Bike Barn ride on Sunday.


Cool, we were thinking about the BB ride on Sunday too. Also we were discussing Belleville on Sunday if ya'll wanna join us. Let me know what you decide, we can meet up and ride. 713-548-4296. You think you can make me some custom decals for my SL-K crank?


----------



## DarkoBWM

Dumb question, but what's with those "armored" brake cables/shifter cables?


----------



## veloci1

Here is my 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Pro. i will have to change the white saddle to black. besides that, i really like the way it turned out. i am still playing with the handlebar/stem position.


----------



## SIX:am

Veloci - Love the build man! I'm not familiar with Boyd wheels since I've never seen anyone here in Houston who has it, but they look wicked! Where are they made, hubs, spokes, etc?? Looks like a 54cm frame as well?

DarkoBWM - if the question is pertaining to my cables, I shrink wrapped the Nokons so it would not scratch any part of the bike or the cables as a matter of fact. They do come with "bigger" tubing to protect it, but since it looked goofy, I just bought some clear shrink wraps from my local electronics hardware to give it a sleeker look.


----------



## veloci1

SIX:am,
Boyd is one of the best wheelsbuilders in the East (south Carolina) in my opinion. he builds the wheels after you order them. check them out at boydcycling.com. excellent prices. i've had Boras, Fulcrum Speed racing and others, i wish i had found Boyd before. it would have saved me a lot of money. i am 185 lbs and these have been bullet proof. CX Sapim spokes and his own brand hubs (they look like the one American Classic uses)

talk to Nicole and tell her the Andres from PAA sent you.

thank you for the compliments.

the bikes is only 15.5 lbs as it stands.


----------



## SIX:am

Thanks veloci1. I think they look great! I might have to pick up a set when the cash flow gets better. Too much wheels laying around with not enough bikes and not enough time to ride 'em.


----------



## jojoma

Awesome bike! I am on the fence between the Tarmac SL3 Pro and the S Works Tarmac SL3. I heard that the only difference between the two frames is 11r and 100 grams or so.

Is 11r that much better?


----------



## jblodge

I wonder how this would look on there...
http://www.realcyclist.com/stella-azzurra-eleganza-tape


----------

